

Ask HN: Bootstrapped and trying to rent and apartment - sunils34

I was wondering what many people in bootstrapped startups do when asked for paystubs while looking for renting an apartment in Silicon Valley (Mountain View, Sunnyvale, Palo Alto).<p>I was recently denied from renting an apartment because I didn't have paystubs for the last two months.  I am working on my own bootstrapped startup.  I quit my high paying job last summer to pursue this venture.  I have excellent credit.<p>Has anyone had this issue?  If you have, what did you do about it?  What's the best way to convince a landlord that you're a good for it?
======
paulsutter
Offer to pay rent in advance. You may even negotiate rent discounts by paying
for the whole year in advance.

~~~
anti-nihilist
I've done this 3 times. 2 times I only paid 6 months up front. After the 6
months was up, neither apartment complex asked me to prove income when I
renewed the lease.

------
sparkygoblue
One option:

<http://kurtvarner.com/post/19347794553/man-car-startup>

~~~
sunils34
haha, I already work at the hacker dojo :). so im following that path.

the floor plan of my toyota yaris is a bit too cramped for my taste.

------
staunch
I've co-signed for close friends/family members before. Maybe you know someone
that will do that for you.

------
keiferski
I haven't personally had this issue, but have you considered incorporating and
paying yourself a salary?

~~~
sunils34
our startup is incorporated. this issue with paying yourself with your own
money is that you lose money to payroll tax.

~~~
RollAHardSix
Do your homework on minimum income levels and pay yourself just enough to
qualify for federal & state benefits. That's childcare if needed, food stamps,
health insurance, as well as possibly cooling improvements to your
residence...it will depend on where you live however I believe that's a good
overlay.

...Yes, it's down and dirty money management but you do what you must.

------
saiko-chriskun
rent with someone else?

